# Hyper car fatality 5 min from my house



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

One less life, One less Zonda 

This happend the other night about 5 min from my house:










http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/9882520.Man_dies_in_Bushey_car_crash/

RIP


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel bad for cursing the traffic now


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't really know what to say....

RIP


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

**** !!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

denzilpc said:


> **** !!!!!!


What an insensitive remark to make. It's all too easy to label every driver of a powerful car in the manner you have, but without knowing the circumstances you should show a little respect, the driver has possibly left a family bereft.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

denzilpc said:


> **** !!!!!!


Because?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Very sad.


denzilpc said:


> **** !!!!!!


A person has died have some respect!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Because?


it must take one to know one


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Money cant buy experience then.

Sad news all the same.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Was it the driver that died it also mentions another person? But be carefull being dead does not excuse your actions while you were alive.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't it sad how people jump to conclusions that having an accident in a high performance car = bad driving.

We weren't there, and should not judge in such stereotypical manners.

This person may have had a heart attack before hitting the railings....think before you speak :thumb:


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

look at the state of the car he was approaching a roundabout and obviously driving to fast seems he didnt care about any family he left behind !!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

denzilpc said:


> look at the state of the car he was approaching a roundabout and obviously driving to fast seems he didnt care about any family he left behind !!!


Obviously... 

Think thats a pretty sick thing to say about him not caring about his family...


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

denzilpc said:


> look at the state of the car he was approaching a roundabout and obviously driving to fast seems he didnt care about any family he left behind !!!


Wow you can tell that from a short report and a small photograph, I bow down to your greater crash investigation and psychology skills. I hear the Daily Mail is looking for a new columnist you should apply.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

denzilpc said:


> look at the state of the car he was approaching a roundabout and obviously driving to fast seems he didnt care about any family he left behind !!!


How fast was he going when he crashed?

Where does it say he was approaching a roundabout?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Sad story. Just because it's a fast car is not a reason to assume the driver is at fault. As has been said the driver could have taken ill or any number of things. 

My brother broke his neck in a car crash on an arrow-straight bit of road. Because 20 year old in a sporty car he'd only had for a week meant everyone assumed it was his fault and he was going to fast. It wasn't until the following day that the police realised there was another driver involved and at fault. Even after she was charged people still assumed it was his fault which it wasn't. The police report indicated he wasn't even speeding. 

My thoughts go out to the driver and those affected by the loss.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been delving into this story, I have an old friend who lives in Herts and buys these sort of super cars on a fairly regular basis, I just want to know its not him.

Another report states that the driver was witnessed driving at speed up and around the roundabout several times witha friend of his sons in the passenger seat.

So, the driver may have been careless or reckless if the witness reports are accurate and validated.

Doesn't really need any further comment other than sadness for his family and friends


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> I've been delving into this story, I have an old friend who lives in Herts and buys these sort of super cars on a fairly regular basis, I just want to know its not him.
> 
> Another report states that the driver was witnessed driving at speed up and around the roundabout several times witha friend of his sons in the passenger seat.
> 
> ...


So, basically speed kills will be the usual mantra again?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Doesn't look that bad of a smash to cause a death and to be pronounced dead at the scene and for the other guy not needing to go to hospital, the deceased must have died a pretty gruesome death?

RIP never the less, not been named yet?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> So, basically speed kills will be the usual mantra again?


No in experience kills.

Keep the speed for the track.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

It was the 50 year old driver who passed away, he appears to have been thrown from the car on impact and found some considerable distance further on from the crash site. 

The 20 year old passenger was a friend of his sons and walked away. 

Rumour has it the car was seen making passes at speed the night before the accident, but speculation does not take away from the fact a family is without a loved one. 

The message to all is be safe, it only takes a second and it's all gone.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The report goes on to say "I can confirm the man was not a celebrity"

So we can now all breathe a huge sigh of relief. The media continues to sicken me.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

S63 said:


> The report goes on to say "I can confirm the man was not a celebrity"
> 
> So we can now all breathe a huge sigh of relief. The media continues to sicken me.


I know what you mean, one of the reasons I posted the local rags story rather than 'The Daily Fail'

A life is a life irrespective of the persons wealth or status.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

denzilpc said:


> **** !!!!!!


care to explain further?...


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/ne..._emerge_about_fatal_in_hypercar_crash/?ref=ms


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy died happy...I pity the passenger...will need therapy for that


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to live in Watford, in fact I went to Queens school just up the road from where this happened, sounds daft but it adds more relevance to the story in many ways.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

rumour had it that I was doing 100mph according to witnesses when I knocked over an 8 year old girl , when in fact I was doing under 30mph proven by evidence 


Funny things rumours 


Anyway someone has died which is sad , but thank god he never took out a bus stop of people or a family in another car


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The panels are carbon fibre I think so even at low speed it would get ripped to bits. Looks like he wasn't wearing his belt to be thrown from the car. Tragic 



S63 said:


> The report goes on to say "I can confirm the man was not a celebrity"
> 
> So we can now all breathe a huge sigh of relief. The media continues to sicken me.


Even though I work for said local rag I can't believe they put that. Our journalists are always getting slated and they wonder why!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloody hell! Is this near top golf in bushey? I went there the other night and there was loads of police!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Bloody hell! Is this near top golf in bushey? I went there the other night and there was loads of police!


Not to far, but about 5 min drive.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

And the moral of the story is if you dont wear a seatbelt it doesnt matter if the cars £5,000 or £500,000 your not gonna live , his passenger did and was wearing a seatbelt..
so although its sad seatbelts were invented for a reason. More fool him. Paid with his life not just his insurance premium.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Besides which, I can't understand how you can drive a car that fast (these have harnesses iirc) without having it on. They hold you in the seat.

My sympathy is with the family for how they are feeling but my sympathy for the deceased is waning.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Besides which, I can't understand how you can drive a car that fast (these have harnesses iirc) without having it on. They hold you in the seat.


sadly only when you stop.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never understood the mentality of not wearing a seat belt for popping to the shops let alone if your going to floor it

I remember when the introduced that all passengers had to use them and there were loads of complaints at first. I found it strange as I had just come back from Germany where it had been the law for many years already.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very sad, My thoughts go out to his friends and family.

Life is life, their are more worse people you could wish this to happen to. So i dont think people should blame him no matter what happened. It's a sad thing to happen.


----------

